# What to do with leeks?



## JGDean (Apr 11, 2007)

Leeks were on sale at the market. Do you have ideas/recipes?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2007)

Use them in place of other onions in a mire poix.

Split lengthwise and grill.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 11, 2007)

Make Potage Parmentier or Vichyssois.  Potato-Leek soup.  The first is served hot, the second cold.

Use leeks in your risotto instead of onion.

Braise them slowly and serve as a side dish.

Marinate them and serve as an app or in a salad.


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 11, 2007)

sautee them with Bacon and mix in with mashed potato, top with cheese and bake it in the oven.

it`s quite nice


----------



## lulu (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice in a risotto, excellent in a souffle, with either cheese or salmon.  Nice as a side simply sauteed with butter, or stirred through cooked rice. Beautiful with buttery mash, or in a gratin.  Leeks are one of my favourite vegetables.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 11, 2007)

gratin with potatoes etc, great in stews soups or as a veg on its own braised in chix broth for instance.  wash carefully...they can be very gritty, and use only the white and young green part...the top dark green leaves are not really edible.


----------



## miniman (Apr 11, 2007)

We love them sliced and par boiled then mixed into a cheese sauce. The smaller ones can be trimmed and wrapped in ham and then put in an ovenproof dish, covered with a sauce (normally cheese) and baked as a gratin.
I also use them in casseroles and even currys. They are very versatile.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 11, 2007)

Chop finely or coarsely and add to macaroni and cheese.  Add bacon bits, or chopped ham or pepperoni for a more complete meal.


----------



## corazon (Apr 11, 2007)

I love a good potato leek soup.


----------



## Constance (Apr 11, 2007)

We love leeks. I use them in Leek & Potato Soup, I braise them in chicken broth along with whatever fresh vegetables I have on hand, or saute them in olive oil with strips of peppers. 
You all have given me some new ideas, as well.


----------



## lulu (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, another cracker: a chicken and leek pie!  Yummy!


----------



## boufa06 (Apr 11, 2007)

Baked potatoes with leeks, olives & cheese, Prassopita (Fillo pastry with leek filling), stir-fry leeks with shrimps and steamed fish with leeks and shitake mushrooms.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 11, 2007)

I like them chopped and fried in oil till lightly cooked (not browned if you can help it, though), add a cup of rice and a can of tomatoes chopped in the can with a long knife. Leave to simmer till you have the consistency you like. You might need to add some extra water if the rice is still a little hard towards the end. There's a proper Greek name for this that I can't think of but which Boufa will know if she comes this way.

I will happily eat this as a one-dish dinner though my partner finds it a bit too much of a good thing. Great as a garnish for sausages.

Edited: Sorry, Boufa passed this way while I was writing. Hope she comes back.


----------



## boufa06 (Apr 11, 2007)

SP, the dish you are referring to is called Prassorizo (Leek Rice).


----------



## redkitty (Apr 11, 2007)

corazon said:
			
		

> I love a good potato leek soup.



Mee too! 

Leeks are fabulous!  I love to sautee them and they are very tasty in risotto!


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 11, 2007)

We make a sauce at work, using shrimp, leeks, sauteed, deglazed with white wine, then add cream and parm, bring that to a simmer, and pour it over pecan-breaded trout.  YUMMY!

I've been wanting to make this at home, only one prob, two different grocery stores DON'T CARRY LEEKS!  I guess I'm going to have to try a couple different stores.


----------



## Mel! (Apr 12, 2007)

Leek Salad

Cut white part of leeks, into slices. 
Steam or boil for a short time.
Pour a dressing over them, and leave in the fridge, for a few hours

Dressing
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon balsamic vinegar
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon sugar
half teaspoonfull of salt
Optional ingredients
black pepper
oregano

Mel


----------



## cjs (Apr 12, 2007)

from another leek lover - what a lot of great ideas here!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 12, 2007)

While I add them to soups, etc., I also enjoy them as a vegetable on their own by trimming the tougher green part & roots off, then splitting them in half lenghwise to clean & tying them back together with a little kitchen string.  I then poach/braise them in some butter & chicken stock until tender & top with warmed blue cheese dressing.


----------



## Lynan (Apr 12, 2007)

A dear Aunt once served us Creamed Leek sandwiches. OK. It was 45 years ago and she HAS gotten to be a better cook but I have never forgotten that day. Nor have my siblings, we all crack up at the memory on occasion.

Moral of story? Leeks do not belong between sliced bread.


----------



## JGDean (Apr 12, 2007)

All,

Thanks so much for the ideas. They all sound yummy. I used some in a chicken veggie soup. The rest I think I'll try Breezycooking's Idea with the Blue cheese dressing. I think my husband would eat cardboard if I coated it with Blue Cheese.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh - & while I drain the leeks before plating them & topping them with the dressing, I also definitely save the broth mixture they were cooked in for soup - it's delicious!!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 12, 2007)

I once had chicory served in the following way but I bet it would be even better with leeks:

Poach some cleaned leeks till cooked. Poach whole if you think they'll be grit free, otherwise do as BreezyCooking suggests (cut in half, clean and then reconstruct). Butter a baking dish. Wrap each leek in a piece of ham. Lay side by side in the baking dish and cover with bechamel or cheese sauce. Sprinkle more cheese on top and then bake in the oven till browned.


----------

